# Cheese time again!



## stumprat (Oct 22, 2011)

Medium cheddar, pepperjack, and colby jack.


----------



## stumprat (Oct 22, 2011)

Horseradish jack tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## stumprat (Oct 22, 2011)

50 pounds done. Finish the salt, and the Christmas shopping is done[emoji]128515[/emoji]


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like a great smoke. Folks are going to be happy with their Christmas gifts


----------



## stumprat (Dec 24, 2011)

Just got the gift baskets put together.
3 kinds of smoked cheeses: Medium Cheddar, Colby Jack, and Pepperjack. 
Apple smoked Kosher salt.
Summer Sausage.
And crackers.

Easy Christmas!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 24, 2011)

That's gonna make some GREAT X-MAS gifts

Todd


----------

